# Hot Font



## Rhys Salmon (10/2/11)

Hi All,

This is my first post here, i am looking for some information regarding how to cool down my font.

The problem i have is that i have a font going through the top of my bar with a fredge below, this is leaving approx 2 foot of line in the heat.

Obviously due to this when i poor the beer heads up too much, the only way to poor is to run very low gas and slightly flat beer.

I thought about shortening the font, however then i have clearence problems for the tray and the schooner.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to cool the font or insulate the font well? where i am the font woudl be in approx 30.C temperature during the day, and even at night if pooring constantly the large change in temperature over the 2 foot bubbles the beer.

Thanks guys


----------



## Pennywise (10/2/11)

I'm using that foam stuff you put around the frame of a pushy. I still get a very small amount of foaming (like maybe 2inch head max) on the first pour, but it's sweet for a couple of hours after that if I don't use it.
Have you looked at glycol systems? Not sure if that type of set-up would suit you but thought I'd bring it up.

Welcome to AHB :icon_cheers:


----------



## mxd (10/2/11)

if you do a search you'll see where people have used cpu fans and tubing to try to cool, for me, I "throw" away the first 100ml pour of the session.


----------



## Rhys Salmon (10/2/11)

Thanks Guys, Glycol and flooded font seems a little hard for the set up i have. It does get better if i constant poor but if i leave it for 10 minutes it is basically back to how it was.

i have heard of the computer fan, however isnt this just pushing hot air into the font again?

Cant use the fridge air otherwise the fridge will run hot as it wont be sealed...

it is rather frustrating.


----------



## Pennywise (10/2/11)

If you place the computer fan so it's facing the opening of the font inside the fridge it will pull the cold air from in the fridge and blow it up the font, this, with a bit of insulation should work pretty well. Computer fans don't draw much


----------



## Rhys Salmon (10/2/11)

that woudl be the idea mate, but the font is not conected to the fridge.

the fridge is under my bar, then there is about 1/2 foot of space.. then the font is onto of the bar with the times going through the gap and bar.

Thinking maybe if i run some hose (garden variety) through from the fridge through the bar into the font. Seal all the holes and seal the font to the bar so there is no leaks then this might work? 

sound good or bad?


----------



## stux (10/2/11)

Rhys Salmon said:


> that woudl be the idea mate, but the font is not conected to the fridge.
> 
> the fridge is under my bar, then there is about 1/2 foot of space.. then the font is onto of the bar with the times going through the gap and bar.
> 
> ...



What about PVC pipe? Run all your lines in that then insulate and use a fan to blow air up it?


----------



## Rhys Salmon (10/2/11)

Thanks Stux, thats the idea mate.

will have a crack at that this weekend.

legend mate


----------



## Pennywise (10/2/11)

Some pipe will fix that

edit: slow fingers


----------



## kenlock (10/2/11)

With blowing cool air, get yourself a jiffy box (or similiar) and cut an opening to mount the computer to suck. Attach (glue) black garden hose fitting and run the hose up into the font all the way to the T intersection. A simple font cooler. (NB: jiffy box will be in the fridge or freezer if you want)


----------



## matr (10/2/11)

What about flooding it yourself? Just run a loop of tube along side the beerlines. Insulate the external lines with the cooling tube as well.

Setup a pond pump in a reservior of water within your fridge. Flick the switch before drinking or have it on a timer. Even better would be a glycol reservoir in a freezer compartment.

>$50 for a pump, $10 for some hose & a bucket. 

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## brewmasterz (10/2/11)

Just a quick questions, how long or short is your beer line... This also could be contributing to the problem, as the shorter the line, more the head you will get, as if the beer is cold, it should create condensation on the font, regardless of how hot or cold the font is!

follow this link which can help with balacing your system if your lines are too short or too long!
http://www.kegking.com.au/balancing%20your...g%20system.html

Also foam insulation, like you see of coke cola post mix machines could do the trick, I know you can get it from Clark Rubber!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/2/11)

MMMM


If you can, grab some flexible conduit long enough t cover your exposed beer lines, then get a 2 x T pieces and 2 end caps. You should be able to get this from the big green hammer hardware shop.

If you cant get flexable conduit, then large diameter hose will do. What you will have to do is mix and match the fitting to the hose you can get.

If you know a sparkie, ask him for some flexable conduit and fittings, for a few beers, they should give you a length of off-cut.

Now, what you want to do is enclose your beer lines inside the conduit/hose, and use the T peices at either end of the conduit to circulate cold water inside the conduit. Drill 2 holes the same size as your beer line in the end caps and seal with silicone. The connect the outlets from the T pieces to a small pump, say an aquirium pump that will re-circulate cold water.

Basically you will have your beer line enclosed in conduit/hose/pipe wich is filled with chilled water.

You may need to think outside the square and mix and match bit, but it will work a treat


----------



## pmash (10/2/11)

Check out Keg King web site for font fan kit P/N 004253. The new True Brew store in Bendigo put me on to these. Iwill be buying one too!!! Cool B)


----------



## cdbrown (10/2/11)

Any chance of a few photo's of your setup - will generally get some more specific help that way.


----------



## Jeff Margrie (10/2/11)

pmash said:


> Check out Keg King web site for font fan kit P/N 004253. The new True Brew store in Bendigo put me on to these. Iwill be buying one too!!! Cool B)



Found here on page 2.

And also avaliable here on ebay as well.

Cheers WoolBrew :icon_cheers:


----------



## Rhys Salmon (11/2/11)

Thanks for all the info guys, i will put some pics up this afternoon of the set up.

I do have some stainless the right sze to slide right into the font, through to the fridge.

Brewmarsterz, the line is approx 4 -5 foot. there is always condensation on the font after 1 poor.. but still can see the bubbles in the line.

That fan font cooler looks the go.

I will post the pictures tonight to get everyones feed back on the setup i have.. but i think for ease the fan font cooler might be good.

Thanks again guys


----------



## pcmfisher (11/2/11)

You are not overcarbed are you?

If you overcarb you get lots of foam and bubbles in the lines even inside the fridge. If you screw the pressure down for pouring it pours better but actually makes the bubbles in the lines worse.

The volume of beer in 2 feet of 5mm line is about 12ml so unless you are going to actually cool the tap I don't think insulating/cooling the lines is going to make much difference.


----------



## Rhys Salmon (11/2/11)

pcmfisher said:


> You are not overcarbed are you?
> 
> If you overcarb you get lots of foam and bubbles in the lines even inside the fridge. If you screw the pressure down for pouring it pours better but actually makes the bubbles in the lines worse.
> 
> The volume of beer in 2 feet of 5mm line is about 12ml so unless you are going to actually cool the tap I don't think insulating/cooling the lines is going to make much difference.




Hey PCM, it should not be over carbonated..leave it at 300kpa for about 12 hours, let it rest for a few hours then set to pour it.. i have dont the same process then put the keg in my mates fridge set up (tap from fridge) and it pours great. To pour it with little head it needs to be running less than 20 kpa which is very very low and seems flat. Anything over this and it just pours alot of head.

I do think cooling the tap it the best option.

I am going to drop by Jaycar on the way home and build a cooling system tonight. i will put some before and after pics up so you can all comment on what i have done and let me know if you think it is a good idea or if there is a better way to do it.


----------



## mattric (24/1/12)

Sorry to restore an old thread but for those who bought a font fan from keg king, how is it?


----------



## bigandhairy (25/1/12)

mattric said:


> Sorry to restore an old thread but for those who bought a font fan from keg king, how is it?


Mine works a treat, would def recommend if you can't be arsed (like me) making one. 

Cheers
bah


----------



## mwil7034 (12/2/14)

Mine is noisy as all hell and doesn't push a lot of air

Anyone else with a similar experience? Thinking of opening the box up and replacing the fan with a decent computer one


----------



## mr_wibble (12/2/14)

I've got two different fans from 2 companies on two (identical) 3-tap fonts (s.steel, about 40 cm tall, mounted on keg fridge lid)
Neither _seem_ to do a whole lot in terms of cooling, but I must admit, I haven't actually tried to directly measure the effect.

Feeling with fingers between the top where the air-pipe ends, Vs the insulated size of the post, doesn't really feel any colder.

So, YMMV.


----------



## primusbrew (16/7/14)

Hey guys, so I just got a keg master series 3 from cheeky peak. I got a few upgrades from the standard system, including 525ss perlicks and a font fan (keg king brand).

Pretty happy with it all but the font fan seems to be really noisy. At least much noisier than I expected. It is pretty hard to describe the level of noise but I can hear the fan when the fridge is closed and I am in another room away from the kegerator with the door closed in between. 

So is there a problem with my font fan? Or is this just how loud font fans are? Or are these font fans no good and there are better models out there?


----------



## Bribie G (16/7/14)

I bought one of these last Year, very happy with it. Quiet and works well, although of course it's more effective serving colder beers at say 3 degrees as opposed to my UK bitters at 9 or 10 degrees.

Are this mob still going?


----------



## primusbrew (17/7/14)

Yeah I'm pretty sure you can still get those ones from Digital Homebrew. $57 + postage over on their website. Good to know that not all font fans are so loud. 

So either the keg king ones are quite loud or I've got a dud one. I've sent the guys I bought it from an email to see what they say.


----------

